# puppy refuses hard food of any kind



## Sraholiv (May 10, 2020)

my 6 month old toy has been refusing hard foods of any kind recently. this includes both her daily dry food and semi-moist treats on the hard side. 
we thought she was simply bored of her daily treats and food and got sample packets today of new products but after chewing for a bit, she spat them right out! she only accepted these super moist treats and cooked chicken. 
she’s not in any pain as she plays with her tug toys well. 
i don’t want her to learn that she can just get her way by refusing and she also needs hard foods for dental care in general. 

how can i persuade her to eat hard foods again?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would soak her hard food for a while. She is probably getting ready to teethe and would probably appreciate not having to crunch on hard stuff.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree - it is very likely teething. Kibble really is not very effective for dental care - brushing is much better - so I don't think it is necessary to insist on her eating something that makes her uncomfortable for that reason. Moistening kibble with plain warm water or home made salt free chicken stock would be my recommendation.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

fjm said:


> Plain warm water or home made salt free chicken stock would be my recommendation.


I don't want to steal the thread but:
To be sure I understand. Is this what you brush with? Not doggie toothpaste?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

No - those are to moisten the dry food! Enzymatic toothpaste for brushing. I will edit to remove the potential confusion.


----------



## withredcurls (Mar 22, 2021)

fjm said:


> I agree - it is very likely teething. Kibble really is not very effective for dental care - brushing is much better - so I don't think it is necessary to insist on her eating something that makes her uncomfortable for that reason. Moistening kibble with plain warm water or home made salt free chicken stock would be my recommendation.


I would also insist on him eating hard dog food since I thought his teeth would suffer if he won't eat but thanks to this! I even buy dentastix but from now on regular brushing would be in his new routine.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

withredcurls said:


> I would also insist on him eating hard dog food since I thought his teeth would suffer if he won't eat but thanks to this! I even buy dentastix but from now on regular brushing would be in his new routine.


Here's a pinned thread in the grooming section on teeth brushing for an example of what the end goal to look like:









Topknots and toothbrushing


I filmed myself banding Vienna's topknot, then brushing both of their teeth. Not for any reason other than hopefully other people can enjoy/see how other people do things. They don't seem to mind getting their teeth brushed, but they'd rather be licking the toothbrush. You'll notice that...




www.poodleforum.com





If you search "teeth care" or "toothbrushing" or other key words on the forum, then you'll come across lots of tips and tricks from other furparents too.

It's a daily fun bonding experience.


----------

